

Why we don't use WordPress anymore - johnnybridges
https://medium.com/artificial-labs/why-we-don-t-use-wordpress-anymore-df1c4462cb48

======
juandazapata
I stopped using it about 3 years ago. We got our Wordpress installation hacked
every 2 or 3 months. I'm uncertain about their security today, but back then
was basically non-existent. Their plugin system is helpful, but it also
increases the attack surface of your website.

Anyway, it certainly is a tool that might be useful to some, not so useful to
others. It's good that those tools exist.

~~~
malarkeyking
Even if it doesn't get hacked, worrying about the possibility of it happening
is annoying enough

